# top 20 snowboard boots



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

slushpunk said:


> I just bought the GNU altered genteics and I'm probally going to buy the union force or rome 390 for bindings but I need some help with boots. I do mostly freeriding and looking fo a boot that will hopefully last 2 seasons based on be being a weekend warrior
> *
> From what I gather these are the top 20 boots on the market and I have no intention of trying on 20 different boots.
> *
> ...


From what? 

And dont stop at 20 boots try as many as you can ... keep going until you find the perfect fit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

my last pair was burton ions and they were SICK. i just picked up last year's sl-10s for less than the store's purchasing price ($230 CAD) at a ski expo in toronto. I think that you can't go wrong with a pair of Ions, and you should look at thirty-two and DC more closely; the TM-TWO or the ultralight are nice too. if it were me, i would want the Ions (looks like you do too since they're #1), and i would look into DC. 

letting us know your riding style could help too, but it seems like you ride park


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

you should definitely check out 32's. i tried on a good many boots a few weeks ago while shopping for my gear; half of them being on that list. out of those, the 32's just felt amazing. light, warm, and comfortable for days. the tm-two's and ultralights didn't pinch anywhere and even the lashed felt like shoes.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

i have 08 burton ions and they're pretty sick. the outer layer of the string broke on my first pair but i got them replaced easy. i didn't really know how to put em on at first so the teeth that you use to lock the string probably tore it because i wasnt doing it properly. other than that, theyre damn comfortable, warm and they look sick


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

i just bought 32 Focus with the dual boa, i was hesitant about buying boa boots a few years ago so i didnt, but now with the dual they are simply amazing... now the season hasnt started so i havent had a chance to try them out, but they feel incredible, fairly light, and what i hope will be a great long lasting boot.

i would definitely suggest checking them out or any 32 boot for that matter... the TM-Two seem to be a very close boot to the Focus just standard laces.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHA top 20 boots by who? The best boot is the one that fits your foot and no matter what anyone tells you its worthless advice you need to physically try them on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

god I wish people would get off that quote, No shit the boot that fit's is important. But some people care about buying a comfortable boot that doesn't fall apart in a month. This topic was about gathering imformation about how some of these boots have treated them and held up. 

I fit really nice in KIA car, doesn't mean I'm gonna buy it.

Thank you to the people who are actually writing valuable info


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Honestly I don't think you have to worry too much about any of the brand name higher end boots falling apart. You should spend the most money possible on your boots (meaning don't cheap out on no name walmart specials, its they're like the PSU of your computer system) and of course try on many pairs.

Having said that, I 3rd or 4th the 32 Lashed, also love DC. havent tried any Burtons this year but was never a fan of the fit. My former Salomon Malamutes were built like tanks as well. The closest I ever had to a boot falling apart was the SAlomon Dialogue(lower end Salomon boot), after about 3 years of riding them they blew out a lot and were pretty flexy so I sold em. However they were in fine condition aside from water staining the leather.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

I've heard good things about the top 3.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

slushpunk said:


> god I wish people would get off that quote, No shit the boot that fit's is important. But some people care about buying a comfortable boot that doesn't fall apart in a month. This topic was about gathering imformation about how some of these boots have treated them and held up.
> 
> I fit really nice in KIA car, doesn't mean I'm gonna buy it.
> 
> Thank you to the people who are actually writing valuable info


calm down tough guy..don't need to get your panties in a bunch. :dunno:


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

K2 T1. Fleece lined, BOA for the inner liner, and regular laces up top.

Add that in there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

I have k2's mink womans boots. I love them. ;D


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

slushpunk said:


> god I wish people would get off that quote, No shit the boot that fit's is important. But some people care about buying a comfortable boot that doesn't fall apart in a month. This topic was about gathering imformation about how some of these boots have treated them and held up.
> 
> I fit really nice in KIA car, doesn't mean I'm gonna buy it.
> 
> Thank you to the people who are actually writing valuable info


Why should people get off that quote? Give me a real reason why? That is the best advice for boot fitting. No amount of people talking about how great or how sucky a boot is, is going to matter. Boots need to physically be tried on, and my guess is from this list you're going to attempt ordering online.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

The key is that one boot may be the most comfortable thing in the world for me and fit your foot all wrong and feel terrible. Your best bet is going to a shop and trying on as many pairs as possible. Then once you find the pair that fits the best, you can start looking at reviews. Really tho, the reviews dont matter; the boot that fits you best is the one you want, otherwise your gonna be miserable.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> HAHA top 20 boots by who? The best boot is the one that fits your foot and no matter what anyone tells you its worthless advice you need to physically try them on.


Word!! to end all other Word (s) nothing else needs to be said... EVER!!:dunno: :thumbsup:

This is the only advice that should be given to any shredder looking fer Boots! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

I live in whistler and there are like 10 snowboard shops in like within a 5 minute walk. 

So to answer your question no I will not be buying online. 

Your opinion and few others is valuable yes, but doesn't work for me and many others.

Sorry but I rank boot quality and durability as something I look for in a boot as well as the perfect fit.

I guess if your a pro snowboarder and get a pair of boots every few weeks, than I guess quality and durability don't matter.

One more thing Burton Avenger, if you knew for a fact that your boots were lemons and had major quality issues and you were gonna miss riding because you were waiting on a warrranty, but it was the perfect fit, would you still buy it.

Answer yes - your a idiot
Answer no - please leave this topic thread

The point of this thread was to find out how people ranked there boots they have owned.

I did not ask for what I need to think about when buying a boot, I have been snowboarding 15 years.

But if the snowboard boot fit is the only thing that matters I should just go to walmart and see if I can find that magic boot fit there and save myself a few hundred dollars


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

To say what is durable for one person and durable for another is ludicrous... we all have buds who are hard on equipment... and buds who are not.. Quality and durability are in the eye of the beholder eer user... Not exclusively, just a generalization.

Seek and ye may find your own truth (fit) durability style or whatever the individual finds most important..

The last time I checked, there were no Pro snowboarders on this site seeking advice about what boots to purchase...

NO need to be Trucalent matey... I have ridden 6 or 7 brands of boots in my 12 year riding career, and never had major problems with any of them.... My point is: boot fit, durability etc etc , all the things you mentioned are very subjective and depend on the USER.. Get over it. 

Opinions are like assholes, everybodies got one.. WE are ALL different..

Not calling anyone an asshole..


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

fair enough and yes I agree, but the fact is some snowboard boots ar built like shit. Yes some people are more harder on boots than others, but yes there is a thing called bad quality and poor design which is also a real thing and does happen. 

I never said Burton Avenger was a pro, I was just making a point.

Why is this thread such a big deal, do you guys really think people expressing there opinions on how there snowboard boots hold up is a bad thing for other people to know. 

Lot's of people are sharing there info and it's great to see, but what is the purpose of the constant comments of you need to try them on, do you really think people will not try to find a comfy boot.

3/4 of the people on this thread are happy to stick to the topic, nothing bad will become of the snowboard industry because of this, I promise so just let it be.

The only thing it might do is inform people of bad boots, which will than drop there sales which will than make them make changes for the better.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

i would just say that having people pick there favorite three boots off your list is gonna get you nowhere in terms of boot shopping. maybe asking for peoples opinion on different brands would be a little more helpful, but really to get any helpful info you need to find a specific boot (or a few boots) that fits you great and then ask for reviews on that boot(s). Then, you will be able to get reviews from people who have fit into that boot perfectly just like you have, and you can hear how it rides from them. 

Getting durability info before you try the boots on isnt very helpful, because you could hear great things about one brand and decide you want boots from them, then go try them on and find that they dont fit you at all. Then its right back to the drawing board. Just try on the boots first then do research, its gonna make ur search easier.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

I am all about peace and coexistence mate. I do understand what you are saying and I agree that any and all comments about this are helpful to others seeking advice.. I am with you there.

Let me ask you this: If I had ridden the same brand boots my whole career and never had any trouble with them.. and then you came along and asked for a recommendation of the most durable, best fitting most blinged out boots on the planet and I suggested my brand, You then rushed out to buy them, only to have them fall apart in a week or two.... how would that make you feel about the advice I had wholeheartedly given You??? thats the only point I am trying to make brother?? 

I think you can see this, you sound like a reasonable intelligent bloke??

Here's my take. There are alot of companies making good quality, durable boots out there... AS you have no doubt heard on this site and others FIT is paramount!! hell yes durability is high on the list... but I cannot guarantee what has been durable for me, will be the same for you?? thats all.. Also, I knew you weren't implying that BA was a pro... no worries mate. 

All feedback about product is valuable and I would hate to think that anyone would not seek it out and share there opinions, thats one of the functions that these forums serve, but don't put to much credence into the opinions you hear due to the subjective nature of the Boots performance and how they are intrinsically connected to the particular Rider... May peace be with you fellow shred... How would we learn about the world if we did'nt take the time to talk to others about theirs???  Must be nice livin in Whistler?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

I have no intention of buying any boots based on 1 opinion, so don't think that's what I was going for

I intend to try on 10 - 15 pairs

But if I see a constant complaint about 1 boot, I don't care how good it feels I will not buy it.

Also if I see 1 boot that gets nothing but good reviews, I will make sure I take extra time when trying it out

I am looking for consistant goods and bads

p.s whistler is good, but terribly expensive and there is no accomadatiion here. This town is truely screwed for the olympics, nowhere for employees to live.

Other than that it rules, been here 10 years. But for others moving here right now they might think different.

So a highly don't recommend anyone doing a season here till the olympic season is done, trust me


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The whole problem is that there is no top 3 best boots and thats what you're asking. 

Boots are so subjective when it comes to stress and fatigue. I have friends that love their Vans Fargos yet I blew 2 pairs apart last year, the fit was perfect, but I was just too hard on them. Does that mean they suck? Nope, just couldn't survive my abuse. Its like the Northwave Decade SL that I pulled the chord out of, does that mean its structurally weak? Nope I was just in a hurry trying to do them up and did it wrong and broke it. How about the numerous boa cables and knobs I've broken? Does that mean that Boa as a whole sucks? Nope just means that shit breaks.

Everyone needs to realize gear breaks and that especially with boots its super subjective. You can get an answer from some guy that rides boot x 5 times a year and loves it and has no problem and have the same boot with a guy that rides 5 times a week and is miserable. 

Just go find the boot that fits your needs in terms of fit, flex, and steez and you're golden.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

So your saying even though most thirtytwo boots are always falling apart, and they never have enough supplies to cover the season and run out, and you have to wait as long as you can for a warranty to come in.

Sorry that is a issue, don't care what you say.

I am looking for a consistant problems or consistant goods

sorry bud, this is my personality I reasearch everything to the death and it has never done me wrong.

I guess my title should have said top selling boots over 300


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*Agree*

Completly agree, Sounds like avenger here boards a lot and abuses his gear to the fullest extent. As for a boarder like myself I only get to go 50 to 60 times a season, I use The Northwave Decades and have loved them so far I usually get 2 hard seasons out of my boots and then i break them. Like he said you really need to find something that suits you. You cant list all these boots you have need to go some place and try them. very important never ever buy boots online without going to a store and trying them first. Happy hunting man.



BurtonAvenger said:


> The whole problem is that there is no top 3 best boots and thats what you're asking.
> 
> Boots are so subjective when it comes to stress and fatigue. I have friends that love their Vans Fargos yet I blew 2 pairs apart last year, the fit was perfect, but I was just too hard on them. Does that mean they suck? Nope, just couldn't survive my abuse. Its like the Northwave Decade SL that I pulled the chord out of, does that mean its structurally weak? Nope I was just in a hurry trying to do them up and did it wrong and broke it. How about the numerous boa cables and knobs I've broken? Does that mean that Boa as a whole sucks? Nope just means that shit breaks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

In my opinion,, BA has stockroom's full of 32 boots because percentage wise there are more of riders wearing them, so you have more of them in the shop requiring warranty/service.. All boots have problems in my opinion and Price is certainly not a indicator of whether a boot will hold up or not..
Most compnanies are going to take good care of you via their warranty, but I realize thats not much of a consolation to a bloke who breaks his boots on a pow pow day and has nothing to replace them with, and has to wait weeks to get them repaired, or replaced... bummer.
Do shops offer temporary replacements while your boots are being warrantied?? if they don't they should.. And that would go a long way towards cementing my loyalty to them... wadya think??


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok, I only have a bit of experience out of the boot's. I rode the Salomon Synapse boot's for about 120 days over 3 years, and for 88 of those I rode them all day everyday for the time I was at Sunshine Village. I never had any issues with durability, I would still have them now if it wasn't for the anti-social fragrance they delivered! Also I don't get on with their lacing system, but thats just me, I found that over the day they loosened up really quckly and that bugged me. I like proper laces on my boots so if they blow out I can just go and grab a pair, cheap and easy. 

As for the Vans I would be a little wary of buying a pair again, but they were really comfortable! I had the Danny Kass 5 last season, which are at the same price point as the Wiig boot is this year, almost a swap of pro's! I did close to 150 days on them, but the sole started peeling away off the front of the boot after about a month, I had to put up with it for the season though as I was using them for work and couldn't afford another pair of boots whilst they got sent off. This was a well known problem and I know tons of people who had the same. Plus both liner laces snapped and a hook for the lace snapped too. Hopefully they have sorted it for this season, but the lace loops and sole look very similar so maybe watch out. 

In fairness to Vans though I sent mine off at the end of the season after that many days riding with a note written on the boot with a "warrenty me please" speech bubble from a stick figure, and they have just sent me a brand new pair for next season, so I can't argue with that. I'm sure a standard weekend warrior wouldn't have the same problems.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

I understand why you want people to suggest boots. I was going to do the same thing. Right now, I am looking at a few different boots, such as the K2 T1 and Burton Hail. That does not mean that I am going to get them. I just want a starting point as to which boots I try on first. If the ones that have all the features I want do not fit completely right, then I won't get them. It just makes a good starting point. 

Try on the boots that appeal to you the most, then go from there.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Snowjoe said:


> I did close to 150 days on them, but the sole started peeling away off the front of the boot after about a month, I had to put up with it for the season though as I was using them for work and couldn't afford another pair of boots whilst they got sent off. This was a well known problem and I know tons of people who had the same.


I had this problem. It's actually really easy to fix (if you don't want to ship your boots away).

You need 2 glues: standard hot gun glue (and hot gun), and cyanoacrylate glue (such as Superglue, Krazy glue, Miracle Glue - awesome stuff, lasts forever, waterproof).

If the sole has already peeled a substantial amount, fire up the glue gun and glue it back on. Apply pressure. Remove any excess that gets squeezed out. Let it dry/cure overnight/a week/as long as you want. Then apply minimal amounts of cyanoacrylate glue to any spots where the sole isn't completely sealed off. Press together for as long as you want. It should bond in seconds. Stick the glue in your eyes and get a trip to the ER.

If the sole has just started to peel, just apply the cyanoacrylate glue (remember, more isn't better) to seal off the sole.

Quick, easy, and you don't have to send your boots away.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

slushpunk said:


> So your saying even though most thirtytwo boots are always falling apart, and they never have enough supplies to cover the season and run out, and you have to wait as long as you can for a warranty to come in.
> 
> Sorry that is a issue, don't care what you say.
> 
> ...


 I do have a stock room full of 32 boot warranties, but its also our top selling brand to lifties and kids that live in them 12 hours a day. Some kids never have problems with them and others blow through boots weekly. Yeah 32 itself has an issue with not making enough to cover the supply needed, but thats because they're in such demand everyones reordering. So it could be said that 32 never has enough warranty stock because they're selling out of what they make. That would then mean its a high demand boot company. I don't have a 32 foot hence why I don't use them. Let alone this year from what I've seen with 32 I think the quality is going to change they did a few things that needed to bring them up to par with the other companies.

Every boot on my shops wall has its place and its fit. There's a person for every boot on my shops shelf and while I personally may hate certain ones its because they either don't fit me or my needs. Its too subjective of a thing to take anyones advice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes I agree and that makes sense, but Like I have said a few times in this topic, I am looking for constant goods and bads within those models I listed.

Which I don't see any harm in finding this information.

It is called smart buying, the more you know about what your buying the less chance you will get stuck with a problem

Yes I will try on many boots and find a good fit, but if I see nothing but complaints for 1 boot and no positives, sorry no buy. Just keep looking.

Not suggesting that all boots are crap, but there are design flaws and defects in some boots. So why not try to find out before becoming warranty case 1076


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

maybe a poll for 'if you own this boot and have had bad durability experiences with it' would have been a better way of going about it


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks BA for confirming my suspicions... I am riding Salomon Dialogue Wide this year.. I hope for atleast 80 days on the mtn. WE will see how they hold up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

thirtytwo's higher end boots or forums slr line are the most comfortable for my foot

dc boots suck i have given them too many chances and they suck every time


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

siberianmist said:


> dc boots suck i have given them too many chances and they suck every time


thats the truth, after a few times out with my old DC's i hated them, now i have a nice pair of 32's


----------

